# Getting Stuck!!



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Looking for some feedback guys, I have a buddy that has come wading with me twice recently. He is what may be considered a bigger guy (#350) but physically able to get around. We have waded a soft bottom on the last two trips and he had a very tough time moving around and literally got stuck knee deep both occasions. I weigh #240 and didn't have an issue. He's new to wading and I told him that you have to learn to walk "light", glide n slide and don't stomp. That's just how I walk/feel when I'm wading. Now don't get me wrong, I've been in some soft stuff that made me outright scared, just not as easily as him or in the same area as others that were getting by. 
I think he was panicking and stomping around and it did him in, he thinks its just the sheer weight. Comments?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

In deeper water he is less likely to get stuck....so try not to go into water deeper thatâ€™s to shallow - stay above your knees


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm 150lbs and even I can't stand that soft stuff. I'll deal with it but I avoid fishing those kind of areas.. That **** can be scary no lie!


----------



## watsonlabman (Jan 31, 2019)

I use to work with a guy that fished a lot of soft mud areas, he used something like a snow shoe he made out of aluminum tubing and aluminum expanded metal and had adjustable straps on it strap down to his wade boots. Always told him he needed to market those things.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

At the very least, haul around a wading staff to assist in getting clear of the mud. You need something that's going to give you some leverage. And a fishing rod doesn't cut it. Ask me how I found that out...


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

The first time I had ever wade fished in a bay was last year in EMB with Trey pyre. I was a big boy(365) but I didnt have too many issues, but I have spent about 18 years walking in mud(offroading).

The secret is to move your feet fast and take small steps. Once your up to your waist you can just glide, and if your over your waist in water you basically float LMAO.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

My advice... avoid it if possible. You dont have to fish knee deep mud to catch big fish. Around Galveston and Freeport area it might be your only options. The further south you go the more grass mixed in and the firmer it is. If you must fish deep mud, get one of those wade belts that are thick foam with good flotation. You may be stuck but you wont drown.


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

I have been in some terrible mud and you literally cannot walk through without sinking down and getting stuck. Had to basically shuffle out on my knees holding my rod up above the water. Never fun but it does work. Once you get to harder ground stand up. The problem with this is no bueno if any oyster or shell is around the area.


----------



## WadingAround (Jan 17, 2020)

*Could also be his foot size.*

So just to put it out there, I used to be about 310lbs and would regularly wade fish and even though some spots were really muddy I rarely felt like I was sinking deep into the mud. I can tell you though, that I also have a size 15 wading boot, so that really helps to spread the weight out over a larger surface area.

If your friend happens to be a big guy with little feet, his weight might also play a large factor in him getting stuck.

Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

WadingAround said:


> So just to put it out there, I used to be about 310lbs and would regularly wade fish and even though some spots were really muddy I rarely felt like I was sinking deep into the mud. I can tell you though, that I also have a size 15 wading boot, so that really helps to spread the weight out over a larger surface area.
> 
> If your friend happens to be a big guy with little feet, his weight might also play a large factor in him getting stuck.
> 
> Just my thoughts on the matter.


He's a 13 I believe. I really think it's more him than anything else. It really can be a little unnerving when you set your foot down and it keeps going down.


----------



## mac8111 (Jun 20, 2016)

I am that guy. 6â€™4, 285lb. Size 13 and I sink to the bottom of any mud or soft grass instantly. It sucks but I deal with it. I have used my knees to get out of many of situations but obviously is a little tricky in Winter. 

My main issue was that I had those Soft Science zip up boots and honestly they just didnâ€™t have enough structure in them to pull out of the mud without me losing the boot off the back of my heel. I actually just ordered some lace up Frogg Togg boots that should allow me to tie them up tighter and wade some soft structure in winter 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

as previously noted, try using some type of snow shoe to help widen the foot print...

https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...21.html?spm=a2700.13765215.0.0.374c5c69uQFChq


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

that's a chunk O boy


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm 6'0" 280lbs. I haven't always been this big, but I've been wading since I was in my early to mid teens, now 35. I would say experience plays a big role in how comfortable you are wading, BUT it's hard to compete with the laws of physics. Two years ago, when I was about 265-270ish, I made a wade with a guide who was shorter, but just a heavy, in the nastiest mud I've ever encountered. It was thigh deep with oyster mixed in. Glad it was April and waders were the best option. The guide had no problem navigating the soft bottom at all and my struggle was minimal honestly. I chalk it up to experience and slowing down how fast you wade. If you take your time and have very precise movement and don't wear yourself out, you should be fine. Just my $.02.


----------

